# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  THOR, humanoid robot, Robotics & Mechanisms Laboratory (RoMeLa) at Virginia Tech, Blacksburg , Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developers and manufacturers:

Robotics & Mechanisms Laboratory (RoMeLa)

Robotis, Seoul, Korea

JK Han

L3Harris Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

THOR: Tactical Hazardous Operations Robot 

Published on Jul 10, 2013




> THOR is an electromechanical, bi-pedal humanoid platform that has been designed to participate in the DARPA Robotics Challenge (Track A), which focuses on the development of robots for use by first responders in disaster response scenarios. At a high-level, the following four elements define the major accomplishments and features of the THOR platform:
> 
> [Novel Leg and Actuation Design]
> The THOR platform uses a custom-built series elastic actuator that is extremely light weight (550 grams) and extremely powerful (peak force of 2000 N). These actuators are coupled with mechanical linkages which provide THOR's joints with nearly 100% mechanical advantage throughout a range of motion greater than that of a human.
> 
> [Efficient Design, Power Efficient Actuators]
> The THOR platform is capable of over an hour of untethered operation under normal conditions. The efficiency of the linear actuators and the control system used to drive those actuators allows the THOR platform to use minimal amounts of power during locomotion while not diminishing the strength of the robot.
> 
> [Intuitive Manipulation and Teleoperation Approach]
> ...






THOR-MANG DEMONSTRATION AT ROBOTWORLD 2013

Published on Nov 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Meet THOR: DARPA Robotics Challenge 

Published on Aug 14, 2014




> THOR is a bipedal humanoid robot designed for competition in the DARPA Robotics Challenge. THOR is electromechanical, using series elastic linear actuators in the lower body and industrial grade servos for the upper body and manipulators.

----------


## Airicist

Thor-Mang, the new humanoid of Robotis 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> This humanoid has been designed to rescue and perform searching tasks provided by its several cutting edge technologies, including Dynamixel PRO servos, coordinated dual-arm control, 3D environment perception and mapping, and an intuitive user interface for autonomous and semi-autonomous operation.

----------


## Airicist

Team THOR takes the 2015 DARPA challenge

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> The DARPA Robotics Challenge brought 23 competing teams to the Pomona Fairplex where these mechanical first responders had to complete an obstacle course that was designed to simulate a disaster building. The fails and falls were spectacular, as were the successes. In the garages, a hybrid team from UCLA and Penn finessed software code and made repairs on its humanoid entry.


Article "UCLA’s humanoid robot flexes its muscles at international competition"
Professor Dennis Hong and a team of students competed with their humanoid robot to build a robot that can go places humans cannot

by Judy Lin and Bill Kisliuk
June 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robots playing soccer at RoboCup 2015 is like watching toddlers learn to kick

Published on Jul 22, 2015




> Perhaps in the not-too-distant future, the World Cup may be won by small, adorable robots — ones that have already embarked on a rigorous athletic training at this year's RoboCup 2015 competition held in Hefei, China.


Article "THOR kicks to the top of robot soccer"
UCLA/UPenn team takes top prize at 2015 RoboCup in China

by Bill Kisliuk
July 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team SNU

Published on Aug 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

THORMANG3 - basic walking based on path planning

Published on May 17, 2016

----------

